# Home made Hot Pockets



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Went to Save a Lot the other day and they had Grands Biscuts on sale 10 for $10.00 so I got 10.

Then wondered what I was going to do with all those biscuts.

Saw on TV where some one patted them out into a good sized circle and put stuff in the middle.

I had some goat burger thawed, put some taco seasoning with it and put a good spoonfull in the middle of the circle and baked like the directions said on the biscut roll.

Those were great!. DH and I had 2 for supper along with broccolli and corn on the cob. Just had another for breakfast.

Nancy


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

Great idea im going too try that.


----------

